# Cracked base is this Fixable



## masamoto (Sep 26, 2012)

HI my first Post :laugh:

I got this big nasty crack on my back foot toe side and wonder if it's possible to fix it.

Last year was kind of Warm in my Region so the board took a lot of beating.

The crack started at the Patern which on this board is made from separate pieces. So I guess that's kind of a weak point.

When I put pressure on the sides the crack actually opens up a bit and I could actually feel the board flexing while riding on that side.

Like you can see in the picture the wood is allready showing.

I have P-Tex candles since I have to fix my girlfriend's board as well but would consider buying some epoxy to fill up the gauge. 

I would really like to fix this board.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks down to the core. No way in hell I'd try to fix that, even if possible. Thats my opinion though...


----------



## masamoto (Sep 26, 2012)

That's what i feared. I played with the idea a bit that i will fill the crack with epoxy and close the base with p-tex. But when i start this i have to fill out all the other stuff trough the board since it took quite a beating last year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh god that's nothing slap some ptex in it and call it good enough.


----------



## masamoto (Sep 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh god that's nothing slap some ptex in it and call it good enough.


? Really... Is there a special way i should put it in.
I saw a lot of People say that they use soldering irons what seems kind of good since you can actually melt the original base as well. And you don't get the soot i guess since it's not burning.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

lot of how to's out there on the internet for ptex repairs. Trim loose material, clean out area. melt in some ptex, scrape it smooth. 

shops have ptex irons and can do a nicer/cleaner repair, people have been filling in there own with ptex candles for years. 

is it just me or are a lot of people on this forum bitches about board damage. Seem like everytime some makes a post about board damage half the responses are "its totaled, dont even try to fix it, let alone ride it...time for a new board." All my boards are beat up, cracked core, missing edge section, puckered edges, delams, ect...seal the damage so it doesnt let water into the core and ride the thing. I've rode a splitboard with one ski snapped in half, guess what it was fine and i made it down the hill without bursting into flames. whats the worst that can happen. 

funny thing, when i lived in washinton were you actually get real base all my boards were cherry, move to montana and its core shot city.


----------



## masamoto (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks man i'm going to attempt a fix and post the results.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

walove said:


> lot of how to's out there on the internet for ptex repairs. Trim loose material, clean out area. melt in some ptex, scrape it smooth.
> 
> shops have ptex irons and can do a nicer/cleaner repair, people have been filling in there own with ptex candles for years.
> 
> ...


Its just difference of opinion about damage. Not trying to brag, but I make money and if my board gets core damage, I'm going to buy a new one. I've repaired gouges, but none as deep as OP's look. Everyone has their own way to deal. Mine is fuck it and buy a new one.


----------



## masamoto (Sep 26, 2012)

Well i make money as well but i'm kind of trying not to spend it all on stuff that doesn't have to be replaced. As long as i can't kill myself or someone else with it it's fine with me.
Cause there are some other things to spend money on instead of a Board that i use less than a dozen times a year.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

masamoto said:


> Well i make money as well but i'm kind of trying not to spend it all on stuff that doesn't have to be replaced. As long as i can't kill myself or someone else with it it's fine with me.
> Cause there are some other things to spend money on instead of a Board that i use less than a dozen times a year.


I guess you need to start using the board more than a dozen times a season then :cheeky4:


----------



## masamoto (Sep 26, 2012)

sleev-les said:


> I guess you need to start using the boar more than a dozen times a season then :cheeky4:


Hahaha that's the Problem i guess. I only use it when we make our group Trip once a year for 7-14 days. Other then that it's just rotting in my room.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a small core shot. Ptex and be done with it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

walove said:


> is it just me or are a lot of people on this forum bitches about board damage. Seem like everytime some makes a post about board damage half the responses are "its totaled, dont even try to fix it, let alone ride it...time for a new board." All my boards are beat up, cracked core, missing edge section, puckered edges, delams, ect...seal the damage so it doesnt let water into the core and ride the thing. I've rode a splitboard with one ski snapped in half, guess what it was fine and i made it down the hill without bursting into flames. whats the worst that can happen.


No you would be correct the level of gaping axe wounds is fucking amazing. I love how people get so bent when I tell them to sack up.

I should start taking photos of how I ride some of my boards where they're missing sections of base bigger than a quarter or core shots that run nearly tip to tail. It's going to happen just ride, fix, repeat.


----------

